# Weird Problem with AntiTheft system



## xander52 (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi, 

I own a 92 SE, which I am having a weird problem with.
About a week ago I had rain/snow storm hit my area. Sometimes when the car is left in a lot of moisture like that, especially cold its tough to get into. The powerlocks dont like to work in these conditions. So anyway I accidently locked the car out of habit one night. (I usually try not to lock it when it acts like this) . It turns out the locks wouldnt unlock the next time I tryed to get in. So i had sort of a system around this....go through the trunk with a golf club and put it through the middle of the rear seats to unlock one of the back doors. I sucessfully unlocked the door and opened it. The antitheft system then turned on. I thought no big deal until I realized the only way to turn it off (that I know of) is to use the key in the door....which doesnt work as of now. The car wont start either with the alarm going off. It just keeps beeping. Does the alarm have a timer or no? I had to disconnect the battery to shut it up. I'm not really sure what my question is here, but I just want some input to this antitheft system. Its on, and how do I turn it off? Or maybe some input to the powerdoor locks from the outside (how to get them to work, because they havent since). They work fine by the buttons on the inside, but that doesnt do anything for me. 
Thanks for any info in advance.


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

xander52 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I own a 92 SE, which I am having a weird problem with.
> About a week ago I had rain/snow storm hit my area. Sometimes when the car is left in a lot of moisture like that, especially cold its tough to get into. The powerlocks dont like to work in these conditions. So anyway I accidently locked the car out of habit one night. (I usually try not to lock it when it acts like this) . It turns out the locks wouldnt unlock the next time I tryed to get in. So i had sort of a system around this....go through the trunk with a golf club and put it through the middle of the rear seats to unlock one of the back doors. I sucessfully unlocked the door and opened it. The antitheft system then turned on. I thought no big deal until I realized the only way to turn it off (that I know of) is to use the key in the door....which doesnt work as of now. The car wont start either with the alarm going off. It just keeps beeping. Does the alarm have a timer or no? I had to disconnect the battery to shut it up. I'm not really sure what my question is here, but I just want some input to this antitheft system. Its on, and how do I turn it off? Or maybe some input to the powerdoor locks from the outside (how to get them to work, because they havent since). They work fine by the buttons on the inside, but that doesnt do anything for me.
> Thanks for any info in advance.




You can just unplug the security system and be done with it...My computer at work won't load my imageshack photos[pos :balls:]I will post a pick of it's location when i get home..


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

Here ya go..


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

oh sure, give theives a step by step guide to stealing a 3rd gen


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

internetautomart said:


> oh sure, give theives a step by step guide to stealing a 3rd gen


Bah!...Thiefs already know how to steal maximas...They don't need my help.... :crazy:  

Your just :balls: because you don't have a maxima...


----------



## xander52 (Jan 9, 2006)

Wow, thanks a lot Green.

I got the thing disabled and the car back in my driveway.

Apparently even though my door locks failed to disarm it, my trunk does.
I thought I would give it a try before I unplugged the system and weird enough unlocking the trunk disarmed it. For now I have the theft system unplugged to remove future embarassment. Thanks for your help


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

MyGreenMax94 said:


> Your just :balls: because you don't have a maxima...


I don't have one,cuz I won't settle for one that ain't EXACTLY what i want


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

internetautomart said:


> I don't have one,cuz I won't settle for one that ain't EXACTLY what i want


Hope you find one soon..


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

MyGreenMax94 said:


> Hope you find one soon..


Me too, but I'm looking for a needle in haystack


----------

